# Goth Makeup



## xina751 (Jun 29, 2011)

i got asked to do a face tattoo for SG looks thread, but i really felt like this particular look i concocted was due it's own thread. I also want to continue to do more goth looks since i have so many ideas and would also love to see everyone's ideas as well! thanks!

Here is the inspiration for today's look:















Face: custom blend foundation in extremely light, Hard Candy Matte powder, Love and Beauty shimmer powder for extra light on tops of cheeks, forhead, and bridge of nose, Maybelline eyestudio gel liner in blackest black for polka dots

Eyes: Nyx jep in milk all over lid and brows, CS 88 palette (matte white shadow to set all over lid), Nyx jep in purple velvet to liner lower lashline, NYC lengthening mascara in one coat, Maybelline eyestudio gel liner in blackest black for chunky brow

Lips: Nyx jep in rocky mountain green and lime mix, sally girl flourescent green glitter patted on top, beauty rush lipgloss in slice of heaven


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 29, 2011)

Whoa such a crazy awesome look!  The lips are amaaaaaazing! So pretty


----------



## xina751 (Jun 29, 2011)

damn! i still end up pulling goth off a little too pretty...LOL oh well, thanks though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 29, 2011)

Haha &gt;&lt;


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 30, 2011)

very nice!....speaking of goth, I've been watching Pixiwoo's latest video on "creative black eyeshadow", you should check it out..


----------



## Kattatonic (Jun 30, 2011)

....I want to do this...like now


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 30, 2011)

I like the look.

To me that "Goth" look (from the magazine) is not what I consider as Goth. When I think of Goth I think more (Japanese) Gothic Aristocratic or Gothic Lolita.


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 30, 2011)

I was just watching one of  her tutorials yesterday and was going back to watch this one today!



> Originally Posted by *charmander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> very nice!....speaking of goth, I've been watching Pixiwoo's latest video on "creative black eyeshadow", you should check it out..



Xina- LOVE it! So creative and ur always gonna be beautiful, you can't ugly urself down lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 30, 2011)

I now know what the look actually reminds me... Some of the 1980s Punk looks that went around. Adam Ant comes to mind.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

LOL! Awesome look.

Yeah girl, you really cant do fugly - its not in your jeans. LOL!

The lip color is amazing!


----------



## xina751 (Jun 30, 2011)

Dream...thanks chica! LOL the lips were totally the most fun part!

Charmander...definitely i will check her out, thanks for the tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Katt...i wanna see you as goth...OMFG!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xina751 (Jun 30, 2011)

zadil...goth in general is just a mix of hot colors and black. not all of the looks are quite as pasty as this, infact my next one won't be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> zadil...goth in general is just a mix of hot colors and black. not all of the looks are quite as pasty as this, infact my next one won't be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL I should catch up on American Goth then because the look is so different from the Gothic &amp; Lolita versions I'm use to seeing. LOL

The girls on the covers of the Gothic &amp; Lolita Bibles (volume 36, 37, 38 and 40 shown) are Gothic Lolitas. I don't own any current G&amp;L Bibles (anything past 30).











The most famous Gothic Aristocrat - in Japan - would probably be Mana since she (technically a he) been doing it the longest and has her own clothing line. Out of all 40 volumes of the G&amp;L Bibles she is every single one. If you Google her the vast majority of images are years old (from her Malice Mizer days).





You should do a Gothlic Lolita Babydoll look, you have the features for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 30, 2011)

Japanese goth and AMERICAN goth are more than likely TWO different things seeing as its TWO completely separate countries. My sister in law would class herself as goth and she doesn't look anything like those magazines. Just like anything else, if you wanna say its goth thats up to you, not up to what other ppl wanna call goth. Thats my opinion.


----------



## Hezzie (Jun 30, 2011)

Xina - I think you are so brave for showing ur face on all these forums with YOUR own artist interpretation of these many looks. You're gorgeous girlie!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

OMG... American goth is soo different... not mention all the different types of goth - Emo goth, vampire goth, nerd goth - it goes on and on... my favorite is when south park went vamp and the goth kids and emo kids all got into a fight over their different looks... in the end they were all shopping at Hot Topic... hehehehe.


----------



## Geek (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think it doesn't matter what country it's from or the look stuff is or exactly what it is to be exact, IMO.  Who cares?





MakepTalk loves it!  Xina, looking great. We have Facebooked u and Twittered you're lovely face!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

Hahahahahaha! One of the best episodes ever. So silly.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

Xina! How about a tutorial?!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 30, 2011)

Funny, goth means punk and gothic lolita or visual kei for me. There is one look i really like from Mana, a blue lip look from the album Merveilles :


----------



## xina751 (Jun 30, 2011)

Dream...i've never actually done a tutorial, i will look into that for ya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...what would you like a tutorial on my dear??? and your southpark pics are hilarious  /emoticons/w[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and thanks for the support you guys.....i can't wait to do another one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> zadi i will do a lolita look for ya tomorrow, i'm cooking up a good idea for tonight that i can't let go of....ur's is next tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

Well... a video tutorial or picture tutorial of each of your steps basically.

You can skip the foundation, since that's pretty generic - but application of the eye makeup, brushes you use, techniques (how you point your brushes, how you blend, the silly faces you make when you apply mascara - you know the fun and informative stuff! LOL!  Include blush, lips, and any other things you do to finish your look.

A pic tutorial would be a great start, just snap a picture of each of the steps and do a short blurb of what you're doing and what you're using.  I love your eye looks and I think it would be a great help for newbies or just the curious folk - like me - that are intrigued by your tah-lent. :-D  You could also recruit a friend to take the pics for you so that a makeup application that would take an hour or so doesnt end up taking a whole day to do because you have to keep snapping pictures! LOL!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh! Yeah... I forgot - do a tutorial on one of your fun looks - one of the WoWC or a goth look... anything with color! I love color!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dream...i've never actually done a tutorial, i will look into that for ya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...what would you like a tutorial on my dear??? and your southpark pics are hilarious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> and thanks for the support you guys.....i can't wait to do another one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> zadi i will do a lolita look for ya tomorrow, i'm cooking up a good idea for tonight that i can't let go of....ur's is next tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Sweet! Can't wait to see it!

And high five to magosienne who knows who Mana is!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

Must.Google.Mana.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

Mana Vs. Labryth Bowie:


----------



## magosienne (Jun 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Big fan of Moi Dix Mois (although i also like Malice Mizer, with Gackt !). A few years ago he came to a manga convention in Paris, my friends and i spent most of the day in the room just to make sure we would get a chance to see him. We had chairs at the second row, so he was really close ! Although he's quite funny in interviews. He never speaks directly to his fans, and he covers his mouth with his hand when he speaks (it's an assistant/translator that speaks for him). What a character !


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Big fan of Moi Dix Mois (although i also like Malice Mizer, with Gackt !). A few years ago he came to a manga convention in Paris, my friends and i spent most of the day in the room just to make sure we would get a chance to see him. We had chairs at the second row, so he was really close ! Although he's quite funny in interviews. He never speaks directly to his fans, and he covers his mouth with his hand when he speaks (it's an assistant/translator that speaks for him). What a character !


Lucky duck! I've only met Hyde and man is he petite!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

Zadi, if you dont mind me asking, what's your cultural back ground?


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zadi, if you dont mind me asking, what's your cultural back ground?


I don't mind at all, I don't have a cultural background really. I am pretty much a blank slate when it comes to cultural stuff and embrace all cultures.

Now if you mean what my ethnicity is then that's complicated as I'm considered Hispanic with at least one grandparent having Cherokee blood, two being Spaniards and the supposedly being a mix of French and Spanish but no idea really. From what I've been told there is a great-great-uncle who was Chinese but no idea if he was blood and if that make us have part Chinese or what. I get asked all the time - even by those from China and Japan - if I'm Chinese or Japanese. My Japanese teacher - who is from Japan - asked me if I was of Southern Japanese ancestry. I've also been told that going back far enough that we have Mongolian blood in us - no idea if that's true or not. So basically, I'm a Heinz 57 girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here are a few scans from my last Gothic &amp; Lolita Bible (Volume 24... I REALLY need to catch up since it's now up to Volume 40). My volume is from Spring 2007!


----------



## Giddybootz (Jun 30, 2011)

Aw man if only I had seen this before I went out...I could have popped up a photo of my makeup! Went to Bon Jovi gig and went a little bit 80's goth!!

I don't really have any spare time til next week but I would love to join in on this one!! We call my cousin 'Queen Goth Of Ireland' as she is such a goth but she looks awesome! Dunno where she gets the time every day to do her outfits and makeup!

Xtina....LOVE the lips!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xina751 (Jun 30, 2011)

Dream...i did a tutorial for this look today so i will post it as soon as all the pics get here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it was sooooo totally fun!!!


----------



## xina751 (Jun 30, 2011)

GIddy...thanks much! next time just snap a quick pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xina751 (Jun 30, 2011)

Still waiting on all the tutorial pics...so here the finished look.





a


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting on all the tutorial pics...so here the finished look.
> 
> ...


I could see this being worn by someone in Harajuku. Very trendy. Love it.


----------



## xina751 (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks zadi...you know doing these threads has really helped me break out of my comfort zone ALOT...i'm learning how wild and crazy i actually like to go. i'll do your look tomorrow...or maybe tonight if i'm bored  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xina751 (Jun 30, 2011)

Dream....i posted the info for the tutorial under makeup tutorials with photos, goth makeup tutorial  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 1, 2011)

Eeeek!!! Heading over there...soon.

@Zadi - LOL @ Heinz 57 girl!  It's awesome how you can participate in everything.  I assumed you were Hispanic also because of some of the earlier threads, but you know a lot about different cultures/ethnicity's so I was just curious.  I think its awesome that you're so "rounded." LOL!

@Giddy - *swwoooon* Bon Jovi... the only man on earth that can wear tight leather gold pants - dance and rock out in them - at his age and get away with it... not only get away with it - but have women of all ages going ape shit at his concerts over him! LOL!  LOVE LOVE LOVE me some Jovi.  I secretly stalk Ocean county in hopes of a peek at his awesomeness. Hehehe.

@Xina - I love this look - great job on the colors... girl, I think you could sport a black eye and still make it look good.


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome. I like this look. . . and I like the Goth Lolita look too, *Zadi*. 
 



> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting on all the tutorial pics...so here the finished look.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eeeek!!! Heading over there...soon.
> 
> @Zadi - LOL @ Heinz 57 girl!  It's awesome how you can participate in everything.  I assumed you were Hispanic also because of some of the earlier threads, but you know a lot about different cultures/ethnicity's so I was just curious.  I think its awesome that you're so "rounded." LOL!


 lol I am Hispanic but I grew up as a blank which is simply a term used for those who have no cultural identity. Part of it was due to my mother wanting to me to embrace everything and learn anything and everything possible and part was due to the area I was raised in.


----------



## xina751 (Jul 1, 2011)

Dream...hahahaha thanks, i will keep an eye out for a black eye look...pun not intended  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Tangerine...thanks chica...doing the lolita today, just being lazy so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jul 1, 2011)

Can't wait. 










I was browsing and saw this look I thought was really cute. . . Doll-like.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dream...hahahaha thanks, i will keep an eye out for a black eye look...pun not intended  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Tangerine...thanks chica...doing the lolita today, just being lazy so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lolita! Lolita! Lolita! Can't wait for that one!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I love all sorts of goth looks. They are a ton of fun to do. This picture you posted really struck me so much. It is just gorgeous!

Cant wait to see more tuts and pics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's a larger scan of his makeup.





For those curious he's Hakuei from the Visual Kei group Penicillin. Can you believe he's now in his 40s?


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 1, 2011)

That is amazing work... it's the victorian era meets goth.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 1, 2011)

I like punk goth - if that even is a term. LOL!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jul 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol I am Hispanic but I grew up as a blank which is simply a term used for those who have no cultural identity. Part of it was due to my mother wanting to me to embrace everything and learn anything and everything possible and part was due to the area I was raised in.


I'm kind of the same way..  my father that I don't know is Mexican.. my Mother.. she is.. Iroquois, Cherokee, French, Dutch, German, English, Irish, Swiss.. and others that we probably don't know about.. I was also raised in Germany when I was a kid.. so I love eveeeeeeeeeeeerything European.. and in El Paso.. very close to Mexico.. Arkansas.. very Southern.. and Pittsburgh.. Very big city and Steeler Pride!


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jul 1, 2011)

P.S.. Xina I love allllllllllllll these looks.. I might do one this weekend.. maybe not.  4.2 came out on WoW *cough* BONNIE START PLAYING *cough*   and I have been busy all week trying to gear up.. and I have to work Saturday.. but I am off monday and get paid for it..


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Jul 1, 2011)

I think this would be more like Rave Goth??????  That's what it strikes me as.

 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like punk goth - if that even is a term. LOL!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a larger scan of his makeup.
> 
> ...



Really ? I know he's all made up, but i would certainly not assume he's in his 40s by looking at this picture.

Lucky girl, i'd love to meet Hyde.

If you like black lips, check Onmyoza, they all have black lipstick on, except for the female singer (yes, a real girl in this band !), she wears red. I like their style as well, long hair and kimonos. They remind me of kung fu movies with actors flying in the air, i love that kind of movie.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 1, 2011)

To be fair, he was 37 in that photo but he looks EXACTLY that same today at the age of 40 1/2! LOL


----------



## Giddybootz (Jul 1, 2011)

Ohh Cyber Goth (also sometimes called Candy Goth) is my favourite!!! I went to last years Dublin Zombie Walk as a Zombie Cyber Goth!! Love me some cyber!! 

That pic is very Candy ... so cute!!
 



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like punk goth - if that even is a term. LOL!


 The bestest female goth make up in my eyes is worn by Amelia Arsenic .... I love her so much!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Giddybootz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Ohhh! I LOVE that one.


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jul 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Giddybootz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love this one! Very vibrant.


----------



## Giddybootz (Jul 1, 2011)

I so L...L...L...LOVE red and yellow eyeshadow looks and Amelia does it so beautifully. &lt;3


----------



## xina751 (Jul 1, 2011)

OMG you guys thanks so much for posting all those pics of makeup inspiration! i'm really spoiled for choice now,  Zadi i'm sorry you've waited all day for Lolita, but i'm really super tired today. i fell asleep on my couch for three hrs and am now drinking coffee to make it thru this evening lol...so i will try but it may be tomorrow. anyway you guys, does any one have looks they did that they want to show?? i'd love to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't know much about GOTH stuff, but let me ask you all a question.  Take a look at our *Sugarpill coverage* from IMATS.  Are they considered Goth?


----------



## xina751 (Jul 1, 2011)

tony...i would sure call it american goth for sure as anything goes. and they are the sweeter more playful version of goth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 1, 2011)

It's not Goth at all. Their look is very "Kawaii Harajuku" and tends to be more _decora-kei_ than anything else. In fact, Amy is friends with the owner of 6% Dokidoki and is featured in a lot of Shibuya and Harajuku magazines and blogs. Japanese fashion... if you don't follow the trends... can get complicated FAST with all the sub-cultures and offshoots. It's constantly evolving. I haven't kept up with the scene in a year and it's vastly different then a year ago.


----------



## satojoko (Jul 1, 2011)

I grew up in Vancouver BC and goth looked nothing like the Japanese goths to me, which, in my opinion, doesn't look 'goth' at all. For me, that's Lolita.

Goth here in the 80s and 90s was more like Marylin Manson, but this was long before Marylin ever came out with his stuff or his look. This was when the RHCP were coming to Luv Affair and performing with socks on their nobs. You KNEW when you ran across somebody who was goth here, although I met some people who thought I was goth just because I wore a lot of black leather, silver, and worked in the music industry at the time. Unfortunately, the idiots pretending to be 'vampires' began to leak over into the Vancouver goth culture, walking around with their stupid fake fangs and white and red contacts, thinking they were 'the elite'. Pretty sad haha


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I grew up in Vancouver BC and goth looked nothing like the Japanese goths to me, which, in my opinion, doesn't look 'goth' at all. For me, that's Lolita.
> 
> Goth here in the 80s and 90s was more like Marylin Manson, but this was long before Marylin ever came out with his stuff or his look. This was when the RHCP were coming to Luv Affair and performing with socks on their nobs. You KNEW when you ran across somebody who was goth here, although I met some people who thought I was goth just because I wore a lot of black leather, silver, and worked in the music industry at the time. Unfortunately, the idiots pretending to be 'vampires' began to leak over into the Vancouver goth culture, walking around with their stupid fake fangs and white and red contacts, thinking they were 'the elite'. Pretty sad haha


LOL We had the vampire wannabes as well.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you sister. Luv-a-fair, lol... good old days. My husband and I were just talking about that and Twilight Zone where I first took him when we were dating.  I never saw Goth as being so Rainbow Brite.



> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I grew up in Vancouver BC and goth looked nothing like the Japanese goths to me, which, in my opinion, doesn't look 'goth' at all. For me, that's Lolita.
> 
> Goth here in the 80s and 90s was more like Marylin Manson, but this was long before Marylin ever came out with his stuff or his look. This was when the RHCP were coming to Luv Affair and performing with socks on their nobs. You KNEW when you ran across somebody who was goth here, although I met some people who thought I was goth just because I wore a lot of black leather, silver, and worked in the music industry at the time. Unfortunately, the idiots pretending to be 'vampires' began to leak over into the Vancouver goth culture, walking around with their stupid fake fangs and white and red contacts, thinking they were 'the elite'. Pretty sad haha


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you sister. Luv-a-fair, lol... good old days. My husband and I were just talking about that and Twilight Zone where I first took him when we were dating.  I never saw Goth as being so Rainbow Brite.


 LOL If you mean like what Amy from Sugarpill looks that's not Goth at all.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 1, 2011)

I think anything becomes bastardized over time.  I`m talking true goth from the 80`s.  Thats the only definition of goth.  I was goth (once goth, always goth) in the 80`s.  Goth has always been black lace, leather and victorian.   Bauhaus, The Damned, The Cure, Siouxie and the Banshees, Sisters of Mercy goth... not whatever that stuff is going on now.


----------



## Giddybootz (Jul 2, 2011)

Well I would call the sugarpill girls candy-goth.

If you look in Voltaires 'What is Goth?'  he lists all type of Goths and I agree with him. I often pop into the main Dublin goth club on a Saturday night and recently went over to Europe's biggest goth club in London and totally saw all these...from the black lace and Marilyan Manson style to the candy and cyber goths and everything in between. 

I have a big group of friend who 'mainstream people' would call goths but my friends do not consider themselves Goth at all as they hate the goth music and scene and would consider themselves metal-ers.

Xtina....I really want to do some Amelia Arsenic looks for this thread on Monday and Tuesday if I get time.


----------



## xina751 (Jul 2, 2011)

great i would love to see! i'll probably be the only person around on monday cuz it's fourth of july (independence day) here...and ive got nothing to do! LOL anyway have a nice weekend cant wait to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LOLITA is coming today, i'm working on it right now!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Giddybootz (Jul 2, 2011)

Oooh can't wait to see it Xtina!!

And Happy 4th July weekend to y'all!! =^.^=


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Giddybootz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well I would call the sugarpill girls candy-goth.
> ...


 I asked Amy if she were to classify her look what would it be. It'll be interesting to see what her take on it is. Speaking of Amy... her friend Chubby Bunny from Bubble Punch, who helped her at IMATS last weekend, is a former Gothic &amp; Lolita Bible editor! How cool is that!?


----------



## Giddybootz (Jul 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So cool!! Would love that job or even better...to work for Sugarpill!!

Ha ha I bet she won't say goth...that's like what I was saying about my mates; people think your look is one thing but to you it is something else!!


----------



## xina751 (Jul 2, 2011)

ok here is Lolita finally...sorry all i've been really dragging the last couple days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i am going to post a picture tutorial of this as well in the tutorials with photos section...soon!







i'm so white anyway, that i wanted to steal a lil color from the cartoon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xina751 (Jul 2, 2011)

ok the tutorial is up...under "goth makeup tutorial fun" thread...in makeup tutorials with photos forum. let me know what ya'll think and if it's helpful for anyone.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 2, 2011)

It's cute! You now need a cute little Lolita outfit and hat to go with the makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xina751 (Jul 2, 2011)

hahahaha thanks! yea and i need an asian face too but oh well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i actually really like this look, like i'd wear it again and out even...so thanks for the tip on lolita style  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 2, 2011)

No problem. You should try babydoll lolita next. That's more of a naked look to really rosy pink cheeks or lips. Or better yet... Visual Kei. You'd LOVE Visual Kei.


----------



## xina751 (Jul 2, 2011)

i will definitely look up some ideas for her, she looks like she has amazing style. tomorrow i am planning electric blue and red...Bonnie asked for that a few days ago and haven't gotten around to it. i wish i had time to do three looks a day LOL. one and sometimes two is really a limit cuz its hot in front of my lights  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Jul 3, 2011)

I love that look ! It's very sweet in a way.

Talking about inspiration and 80s goth, Siouxsie Sioux has an amazing makeup. She's the living proof you can wear bold, dark makeup _and_ dark lips.


----------



## tangerinex3 (Jul 3, 2011)

This look is *awesome*! I would totally do this. . . Just not the _short_ hair.



> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow those lips are amazing! Great creative work!


----------



## xina751 (Jul 5, 2011)

green....which lips???


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jul 5, 2011)

Post #34...the goth inspired look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love it!!!


----------



## xina751 (Jul 5, 2011)

green...thanks chica! you know it's odd...i actually really began to love the black lips within a short time of having it on. like, if only it were acceptable to wear it, i would have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jul 5, 2011)

omg I knw rite! I really like dark, dark purple or pink hues.They totally change the appearance of the face! My fiancÃ© HATES them lol!!! I like to wear them and give him a big ol' smooch just to tick him off LOL
 



> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> green...thanks chica! you know it's odd...i actually really began to love the black lips within a short time of having it on. like, if only it were acceptable to wear it, i would have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNull (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the lips. Great job!
 



> Originally Posted by *xina751* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got asked to do a face tattoo for SG looks thread, but i really felt like this particular look i concocted was due it's own thread. I also want to continue to do more goth looks since i have so many ideas and would also love to see everyone's ideas as well! thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 6, 2011)

i love these 'victorian' gothic looks...




 i can see myself wearing it on the street in the fall. lol. i wonder if it would be weird to wear black lipstick casually...


----------



## Giddybootz (Jul 6, 2011)

LOVE those pics Muse....especially the one with the angled lipstick.

So finally I did a look....using MAC and Illamasqua products. It's very 80's style...I will do a more modern one next time.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 6, 2011)

Very Morticia Addams or is it Lily Munster Im think of?  Either way - looks great!
 



> Originally Posted by *Giddybootz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE those pics Muse....especially the one with the angled lipstick.
> 
> So finally I did a look....using MAC and Illamasqua products. It's very 80's style...I will do a more modern one next time.


----------



## xina751 (Jul 7, 2011)

Giddy...love it!!! i love the crazy 80's look you did, so what if it's not modern  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sarah...thanks chica! i'm glad you like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xina751 (Jul 8, 2011)

i finally had a little creative energy today...although surprisingly this look was quick because i literally used foundation and then went to work drawing...so easy!!!













custom blend foundation

NYX jep pencils in rocky mountain green, milk, electric blue, and purple velvet

wet n wild idol eyes cream pencils in techno (over the purple velvet for a sheen), and graphite

milani lip glash pencil in hot flash

love and beauty brow kit

NYC lengthening mascara


----------



## xina751 (Jul 8, 2011)

oh hahaha...i forgot i topped with white sally girl glitter.


----------

